# ebuilds für UAE ?

## TheDodger

Gibt es eigentlcih irgendwo schon ein ebuild für UAE?

----------

## rasmussen

Hab leider keine gesehen... trotztdem brilliante idee. Vielleicht könnte man einer machen  :Very Happy: 

UAE rocks.

----------

## Konfuzius

 *rasmussen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> UAE rocks.

 

Kann bitte mal jemand nen Dummen aufklären und ihm erzählen, was UAE sein soll?? Unreal Arena Extreme? *g*

Oder meint ihr den Amiga Emulator?

----------

## giant

unter UAE kenne ich eigentlich nur den Amiga Emulator  :Wink: 

Aber ich laß mich gerne belehren.

----------

## TheDodger

Also, ich hab mich mal hingesetzt und an Hand der von vice ein eigenes ebuild-script erstellt.

```

# ! /bin/bash

#

# install the uae-ebuild

mkdir /usr/portage/app-emulation/uae

mkdir /usr/portage/app-emulation/uae/files

touch /usr/portage/app-emulation/uae/files/digest-uae-0.8.22

```

das ebuild-script:

```

# Copyright 2000-2002 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-emulation/uae-8.22/uae-8.22.ebuild,v 1.0 2002/09/3 18:03:00 bodo Exp $

DESCRIPTION="UAE is a mostly complete software emulation of the hardware of the Commodore Amiga 500/1000/2000"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.freiburg.linux.de/~uae/"

SRC_URI="ftp://ftp.freiburg.linux.de/pub/uae/sources/develop/${P}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="x86"

DEPEND=">=x11-base/xfree-4.0

        sdl? ( media-libs/libsdl )

        gtk+? ( x11-libs/gtk+ )"

#RDEPEND=""

S=${WORKDIR}/${P}

src_compile() {

       local myconf="--with-x"

       use sdl && myconf="${myconf} --with-sdl --with-sdl-sound --with-sdl-gfx"

       ./configure \

       --host=${CHOST} \

        --prefix=/usr \

        --infodir=/usr/share/info \

        --mandir=/usr/share/man ${myconf} || die "./configure failed"

               # only for gcc3.2

               emake || cp $S/src/cputmp.s $S/src/cpufast.s

           emake ##|| die

}

src_install () {

    make \

        prefix=${D}/usr \

        mandir=${D}/usr/share/man \

        infodir=${D}/usr/share/info \

    install || die

}

```

Das ganz muß unter '/usr/portage/app-emulation/uae' kopiert werden.

Nach dem Aufruf von 'emerge -p uae-0.8.22.ebuild' müsst ihr noch das digest File editieren. Das sollte ungefähr so aussehen:

```

root@shadowland uae # cat files/digest-uae-0.8.22

MD5 f3d1d0fabf6fa626dc531687cb2bb94d uae-0.8.22.tar.gz 937486

root@shadowland uae #

```

An erster Stelle kommt MD5

die lange zeile dazwischen ist eine md5-Prüfsumme, die ihr mit md5sum uae-0.8.22.tar.gz erzeugen könnt, und als letztes kommt die Dateigröße des Archives.

Leider hat das ganze noch einen Schönheitsfehler!

Mit gcc3.2 (den nutze ich hier) kann man uae so noch nicht kompilieren, denn da tritt immer dieser Fehler auf:

```

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/uae-0.8.22/work/uae-0.8.22/src/tools'

gcc -I. -I../src/include/ -S  -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer  -Wall -Wno-unused -Wno-format -W -Wmissing-prototypes -Wstrict-prototypes   -DGCCCONSTFUNC="__attribute__((const))" -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-exceptions -DUNALIGNED_PROFITABLE -fno-strength-reduce -DREGPARAM="__attribute__((regparm(3)))" -DX86_ASSEMBLY -DOPTIMIZED_FLAGS -DUSE_ZFILE -DSUPPORT_THREADS -D_REENTRANT -D__inline__=inline -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-1.2 -I/usr/include/glib-1.2 -I/usr/lib/glib/include -I/usr/X11R6/include -DSHM_SUPPORT_LINKS=1   cpuemu.c -o cputmp.s

cpuemu.c: In function `op_e8c0_0_ff':

cpuemu.c:21828: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression

cpuemu.c:21829: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression

cpuemu.c: In function `op_e8d0_0_ff':

cpuemu.c:21842: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression

cpuemu.c:21843: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression

cpuemu.c: In function `op_e8e8_0_ff':

cpuemu.c:21859: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression

cpuemu.c:21860: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression

[...]

cpuemu.c: In function `op_eff9_0_ff':

cpuemu.c:23038: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression

cpuemu.c:23039: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression

./tools/cpuopti <cputmp.s >cpufast.s

Not adjusting the stack pointer.

```

Lt. der FAQ der UAE-Homepage sollte man diesen Workaround durchführen:

```

Appears with gcc-3.x

Until a new UAE version gcc3 compatible, you can try to use gcc-2.96 or doing this:

"cp src/cputmp.s src/cpufast.s"

and "make" again

```

Deswegen auch die Zeile für gcc3.2 ...

Allerdings kann ich das noch nicht über das ebuild-Script durchführen!  :Sad: 

Da ist jede Hilfe willkommen!  :Smile: 

----------

